# convertir du flv sur un iPod



## CERDAN (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement des fichiers .flv sur mon ordinateur et j'aimerais les visualisers sur quick time ou uatre, et sur l'iPod. j'ai deja insatller 2 ou 3 logiciels le permettant (vlc) mais aucun résultat, je n'arrive pas à transformer ce type de fichier. qq1 pourrai me donner un lien avec un logiciel simple de concertion de .flv ? ce serai sympa.

merci


----------



## richard-deux (21 Janvier 2007)

FfmpegX

Ou un codec Perian pour Quicktime Pro.
Recherche sur le forum, le sujet a déjà été évoqué.


----------



## divoli (21 Janvier 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai actuellement des fichiers .flv sur mon ordinateur et j'aimerais les visualisers sur quick time ou uatre, et sur l'iPod. j'ai deja insatller 2 ou 3 logiciels le permettant (vlc) mais aucun résultat, je n'arrive pas à transformer ce type de fichier. qq1 pourrai me donner un lien avec un logiciel simple de concertion de .flv ? ce serai sympa.
> 
> merci



Le freeware iSquint.


----------



## CERDAN (21 Janvier 2007)

merci


----------

